# Algae on plant



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get rid of these?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't really see clearly. Can you confirm - is that black beard algae?


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> I can't really see clearly. Can you confirm - is that black beard algae?


They’re mostly on the roots of my Anubias I believe it is black beard algae


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

some people suggest using excel treatment with success


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hydrogen peroxide will get it too. You can buy a insulin syringe from Shopper's and 3% hydrogen. Turn off flow/filtration. Treat areas you want to nuke. Let sit for about 1/2 hour then do partial water change. BBA will turn orangeish and the shrimp might pick at it. Just know that this stuff is very very hard to kill so you have to per persistent with treatment. Good luck! Oh, do the roots smell like sulphur as well?


----------

